# telefono fijo al PC



## subnorvalido (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hola compis.... tengo una duda... y es la siguiente: 
Tengo contratado ADSL de 7 Mg, y lo que quiero hacer, y creo que se puede, pero no se cómo, es utilizar el PC para grabar mis conversaciones que tenga por el telefono fijo. He leido mucho pero no llego a enterarme. Solo necesito sacar audio del telefono e introducirlo al PC por "linea de entrada" de la tarjeta de sonido, pero no se como hacerlo... *

 Acontinuacion os expongo lo que me han comentado en otro foro, sin que me hayan podido ayudar!!!

GRACIAS Y SALUDOS A TO2
---------------------------------------------------

USB  
 Asunto:   Publicado: 21 Oct, 2006 - 01:40 


 Mira a ver si esto te sirve. La verdad es que la complicacion es así difil . 

No creo que encuentres uno mas barato que este ES IMPOSOBLE. 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm\ http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circu ... /index.htm  

  --------------------------------

 Yo he probado ese circuito, pero en la compu no me funciono, me entro con mucho ruido, creo que nio se escuchaba, pero en el euio de musica funcionadba de diez. 
------------------------------------------

 compis, ya lo he probado y de momento no me funciona..... 
No se por que, pero encima me corta la linea telefonica, no tengo tono...¿ a que puede ser debido? 

 ----------------------------------------
rsuriani  
   Asunto: solucion casera con un transformador  Publicado: 27 Oct, 2006 - 03:18  
 ------------------------------------------

 Amigos yo tambien probe el circuito que publican en pablin y entra mucho ruido , jugando un poco se me ocurrio probar lo siguiente con un transformador 220/12 , un capacitor 47nF y FUNCIONA ESPECTACULAR!! 
Adjunto la imagen del circuito 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

graba_audio.JPG 
 Descripción: circuito 

 Tamaño:  6,81 KB 
 Visto:  328 veces 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






arielbmx88  
 Asunto:   Publicado: 27 Oct, 2006 - 05:18  




Registrado: 09 Oct, 2006
Mensajes: 9


 ni bien tenga un tiempito libre lo pruebo, pero tnego una duda, cual es la tension de la señal de salida del transformador?.. 
Muchas grcias 







--------------------------------------------------
 Bien amigos, el primer circuito que nos presentó "USB", ya lo he logrado hacer funcionar y resulta que no me daba tono porque el circuito tiee polaridad, osea, donde tenia el cable rojo iba el verde y donde tenia el verde iba el rojo (entrada de la linea de telefono........ 
Aclarado esto, decir que una vez probado, como bien dicen los compis, dá tela de ruido en la linea.....conclusion NO VALE !!!! 
En cuanto pueda probaré el nuevo circuito simple del compi (transformador de 220/12 v y condensador de 47 nF.......ya os contaré 


 -----------------------------------------------
 Compisss tambien he probado este y no me funciona....tambien he probado a cambiar los cables (Rojo y verde) y no me va...pero nada, se escucha el tono perfectamente pero al pc no le entra audio alguno.......


----------



## subnorvalido (Nov 7, 2006)

Compis....despues dee tantas visitas ccomo ha tenido el post.... nadiie puede decirme si hay algo porr ahi? o fuunciona algo de lo que expongo????

GRACIAS

PD. Noo teengo ni idea dde electronica, pero por esoo escriibo aqui, si me deciis como,, yo lo inttento y lo hago, peroo si no......no ´se!!!!!!


----------



## Juan Mesa (Nov 7, 2006)

pero para q es???? para control??? ya que hay aparatos especiales para las emisoras de radio llamados hibridos telefonicoque o que hacen es justamente lo que queres hacer, mandar el audio del tel a una entrada de la consola, pero tambien hace que el que llama tenga RETORNO de la señal y te escuche a vos, pero para eso nesesitas un pequeño mezclador, ya que vos tenes que hablar por un mic, y le conectas la salida del hibrido a otro canal de la consola, entonces del master mandas el sonido a la PC, y desde un auxiliar o algun submaster le entras al hibrido solo Tu microfono y poblema solucionado


----------



## subnorvalido (Nov 9, 2006)

Simplemente conocer comoo puuedoo convertir la voz que va de la linea de telefono (no see cuantos Voltioos, perro se que es conntinua...) para entrada en  pc (creeo quee altterna y 12 v...)

GRACIAS


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 9, 2006)

creo que tienes que sacar señal tel telefono directamente delparlante por que creo que el parlante es de 32 ohm seguro que la señar esta para esa carga  y proba ¿para que son los 12v? un saludo y6 espeo tu respuesta  


gaston


----------



## juanamorin (Ago 2, 2007)

Porque no se ve el esquema del circuito que utiliza el transformador, yo probe el circuito de pablin utilizando la entrada de microfono de la placa de sonido y tengo mucho ruido, incluso para obtener mejor señal cambie la resistencia de 120 por un preset de 5k para ir regulando la corriente que fluia hacia la placa de sonido y logre un aumente en la señal, pero tambien aumento el ruido, es por eso que me gustaria tener el esquema del otro circuito


----------



## matiasdj87 (Ene 3, 2009)

ponele un microfiltro


----------



## fff (May 7, 2009)

Saludos,si lo que se desea es grabar las conversaciones telefonicas en el PC, se debe utilizar una tarjeta FAX/MODEM, PCI, CNR, etc, tiene 2 conectores de telefono, una entrada, y otra salida, en el mezclador de sonido de la PC debe haber una entrada PHONE IN, con  un software de grabacion se graba y listo, inclusive se puede hacer llamadas desde el mismo PC, si se tienen auriculares y microfono, pero estas tarjetas estan un poco en deshuso,por aquello del ADSL, Saludos


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2009)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm

de ahi vas a la entrada de microfono de la pc

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2009)

Que tengas ADSL no tiene nada que ver 
Lo que dice fff (¿?) es lo que hay que hacer pero no todos los mòdem tienen la funcion.
Lo que tenès que hacer es buscar un circuito para detectar cuando descuelgan el telefono y otro para extraer el audio de la linea telefonica... con eso y estudiando un poco el tema por tu cuenta ya lo vas a poder hacer...


----------



## tecnogirl (May 18, 2009)

fernandoae: Por favor una aclaracion. Una linea ADSL permite trafico de voz y de datos simultaneamente ?. En el caso de la voz, esta se digitaliza antes de ir por el canal o se envia como
señal analoga como ocurre en la telefonia fija ?. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 18, 2009)

Exactamente, la transmisiòn de datos y voz es simultànea... la señal de voz se transmite normalmente (en forma analoga) y los datos van por encima de la banda de voz.

Te paso un par de vinculos donde està mejor explicado:
http://www.wikilearning.com/tutorial/tutorial_de_tecnologia_adsl-que_es_el_adsl/3389-2

En este se explica de forma un poco màs tècnica:
http://es.geocities.com/arsep_07/hwct/T3/T3.html


----------



## Tomasito (May 18, 2009)

Este circuito está correcto, fiajte que lo hayas armado bien y que lo hayas conectado a la entrada LINE IN de la placa de sonido, NO a la entrada "mic in".








Y si usás ADSL ponelo después de un microfiltro el circuito, sino seguro que vas a tener ruidos indeseables...


----------



## santiago (May 19, 2009)

en mic in anda igual sin ningún problema, algunas motherboards NO traen entrada de señal, solamente entrada de micrófono, via software se elige lo que se quiere, pero en las comunes anda igual

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 22, 2009)

matiasdj87: Por favor, que es microfiltro ?.  Quiza conozco el circuito pero nunca con esa palabra. Gracias


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yo probe el circuito, tambien entraba ruido, le coloque un transformador de relacion 4:1, pero no es critico, del lado de la placa de audio, completamente aislado, o sea que la masa -chasis- del PC no se conecta con la linea telefonica. El acople es solo INDUCTIVO. La linea de TE no puede quedar conectada direcyamente al chasis , es un error del circuito.Si entra alguna radio de AM,podes colocar una bobinita a modo de choque de RF en la entrada de la linea, con dos capacitores de 5000pF (,005) en paralelo con la linea. Y ddesde ya, si tenes ADSL, el microfiltro tiene que estar colocado.


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Para MATIAS: El microfiltro es el que te suministra la empresa telefonica para separar la señal que va al telefono del que va a l modem ADSL.Sin el mismo, escucharias un solido-ruido blanco-muy fuerte en el telefono, y no funcionaria bien el modem.OK?


----------

